

The Typo Test: Do Typos Ruin Online Copy? I'm Going to Find Out - byrneseyeview
http://www.byrnehobart.com/blog/the-typo-test-do-typos-ruin-online-copy-im-going-to-find-out/

======
DanielStraight
One typo I can forgive. If I see more than that, I'll typically leave the
site, especially if the typo is in part of the site's static text rather than
a post/article. If, for example, HN had misspelled something in the footer
links and on the sign-up page, I might never have stuck around.

~~~
byrneseyeview
That would also be something to test for. You can always imagine a smart
person missing one mistake, but once you've caught two, you start asking
yourself what else they did wrong.

------
Mankhool
Yes, typos ruin online copy. As an analogy, consider watching a video where
every so often the wrong frame is dropped into the flow. It is, I think, the
thin edge of the wedge. Readers are already seeing another remarkable trend in
copy - the lack of proper capitalization - or any capitalization.

